# Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen



## PCGH-Redaktion (13. März 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*

						Nach langem Ringen haben sich die Zentralstelle für private Überspielungsrechte (ZPÜ) und der Informationskreis Aufnahmemedien (IM) auf eine Gebühr für CD- und DVD-Rohlinge geeinigt. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*


----------



## Khabarak (13. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*

Immerhin haben sie es erfolgreich geschafft, 5 Jahre nach Bedeutungsverlust der beschreibbaren CDs und DVDs, eine Gebühr festzulegen.
Gratuliere.


----------



## sunburst1988 (13. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*

Das Ganze kommt etwas spät. Also meine 10er Packung CD-Rohlinge staubt seit Jahren fröhlich in der Schublade herum...

Vielleicht bekommen wir dann ja in 10 Jahren eine Gebühr auf USB-Sticks und externe Festplatten?


----------



## buggs001 (13. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*

Das große Geld wird damit wohl nicht mehr zu machen sein.


----------



## Krabonq (13. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*



sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Vielleicht bekommen wir dann ja in 10 Jahren eine Gebühr auf USB-Sticks und externe Festplatten?



Ob es bei externen Festplatten eine Sonderregelung gibt, weiß ich nicht, aber ich bin der Meinung, dass es bereits solche ein Steuer auf normale, interne Speichermedien gibt.


----------



## Oberst Klink (13. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*

Das wäre was für den ersten April, wenn ich nicht wüsste dass die Deutsche Bundesregierung dahinter steckt. 
Internet ist ja bekanntlich Neuland und Privatkopien macht man mit CDd und DVDs. Kein Wunder dass Hacker so leichtes Spiel hatten. Wenn nicht nur die Ansichten der Regierung so veraltet sind, sondern auch die Technik und der Bildungsstand in den Ministerien, überrascht mich das nicht. 
Aber sollen sie ruhig mal machen. Was tut man nicht alles um die laut jammernde Content-Lobby ruhigzustellen.

Was ich mich aber frage: wenn ich ein Recht auf eine Privatkopie habe, wozu dann eine Steuer auf Speichermedien, welche diese Privatkopien quasi unattraktiv machen sollen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*



Krabonq schrieb:


> Ob es bei externen Festplatten eine Sonderregelung gibt, weiß ich nicht, aber ich bin der Meinung, dass es bereits solche ein Steuer auf normale, interne Speichermedien gibt.


Das gibt es längst, Festplatten z.B. haben je nach Größe und ob intern oder extern genutzt eine pauschale Abgabenhöhe von 5,- bis 17,-€
Wenn das jetzt wieder unsere AfD-Fraktion _"ich bin gegen alles und vor allem Gebühren"_  liest, wird der nächste Shitstorm ähnlich wie bei
pauschalen GEZ Gebühren beginnen. _"Aber ich nutze doch meine HDD gar nicht für Copywright Dinge"_ ...   (Popcorn holend...)

Pauschalabgabe – Wikipedia


----------



## gorgeous188 (13. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*

Dann verlange ich aber auch einen Ausgleich über die Steuererklärung, wenn ich auf Rohlinge nur selbstverfasste Textdateien brenne. Oder selbstgemachte Fotos. Schließlich bin ich selbst dann der Urheber, folglich stehen mir selbst diese Gebühren zu. Das ist dann ja nicht mal eine Privatkopie, sondern tatsächlich mein Eigentum, welches ich so oft vervielfältigen darf wie ich will.


----------



## XT1024 (13. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*

Was ist dieses _Rohlinge_? 
Bei der Überschrift dachte ich ja an einen Retroartikel.

Zeigt mein Kalender wirklich schon 2018? Nun gut, dann liegen bei mir je 10-15 leere CDs und DVDs ungenutzt im Schrank und das wohl seit mindestens 12 Jahren.
Bei der Gelegenheit könnte ich die ja mal entsorgen also danke für den Retro(oder auch nicht)artikel.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*



XT1024 schrieb:


> Was ist dieses _Rohlinge_? .


So etwas wird im Berufsleben immer noch oft und gene genutzt, um Daten sicher von A nach B zu transportieren.
Hat man keine sichere Leistung, wobei die Frage, was das überhaupt sein soll, gibt man Zulieferern, die im Haus
zu einer Besprechung  sind, sämtliche relevanten Daten auf einer DVD. Der Speicherplatz reicht für technische
Zeichnung, Stückliste und Lastenheft problemlos.

Manche Profis schicken es aber auch als Anhang über das private Mail-Konto, weil viele Firmenmail Systeme Anhänge
kategorisch rausschneiden.


----------



## Oberst Klink (13. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das gibt es längst, Festplatten z.B. haben je nach Größe und ob intern oder extern genutzt eine pauschale Abgabenhöhe von 5,- bis 17,-€
> Wenn das jetzt wieder unsere AfD-Fraktion _"ich bin gegen alles und vor allem Gebühren"_  liest, wird der nächste Shitstorm ähnlich wie bei
> pauschalen GEZ Gebühren beginnen. _"Aber ich nutze doch meine HDD gar nicht für Copywright Dinge"_ ...   (Popcorn holend...)
> 
> Pauschalabgabe – Wikipedia



Nur weil Pauschalabgaben irgendwo im Gesetz stehen, bedeutet das noch lange nicht dass sie auch angemessen oder richtig sind. Wir können ja auch Pauschalstrafen verhängen und jeden Bürger einmal zu 5 Jahren Haft verurteilen, denn er könnte ja theoretisch kriminell werden. ^^


----------



## Nosi (13. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das gibt es längst, Festplatten z.B. haben je nach Größe und ob intern oder extern genutzt eine pauschale Abgabenhöhe von 5,- bis 17,-€
> Wenn das jetzt wieder unsere AfD-Fraktion _"ich bin gegen alles und vor allem Gebühren"_  liest, wird der nächste Shitstorm ähnlich wie bei
> pauschalen GEZ Gebühren beginnen. _"Aber ich nutze doch meine HDD gar nicht für Copywright Dinge"_ ...   (Popcorn holend...)
> 
> Pauschalabgabe – Wikipedia




auch ohne zur "AFD-Fraktion" zu gehören finde ich solche pauschalisierten gebühren nicht sinnvoll.

aber Gegensatz zu dieser gebühr find ich GEZ ja noch weltklasse^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> . Wir können ja auch Pauschalstrafen verhängen und jeden Bürger einmal zu 5 Jahren Haft verurteilen, denn er könnte ja theoretisch kriminell werden. ^^


Halterhaftung im Straßenverkehr ist genau so ein Prinzip. Bei geringfügigen Beträgen ist das
juristisch scheinbar akzeptiert. Oder willst Du für jede gekaufte HDD und jeden Rohling eine
überprüfbare Datenbank einführen, in der alle gespeicherten Daten parallel abgelegt und geprüft
werden? Da sind mir pauschale Gebühren lieber. Aber gut, fang mit dem Shitstorm einfach an ....


----------



## Casurin (13. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*

hurra auf eine generalbestrafung der Bevölkerung 
damit legitimieren sie ja soagr das Raubkopieren da man sowieso schon Strafe für etwas zahlen muss das man nicht verbrochen hat.


----------



## Nosi (13. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*

aber schon clever, gerade noch in einer zeit wo immer weniger auf irgendwelchen Datenträgern angeboten wird. 
alles per download und stream anbieten und zusätzlich noch gebühren für speichermedien kassieren.
Weltklasse!


----------



## Gast201808102 (13. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*

keine ahnung, was ihr hier schon wieder rumjammert... diese art der gebühren gibts (vermutlich) schon fast so lange, wie die entsprechenden datenträger...


----------



## acc (13. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*



buggs001 schrieb:


> Das große Geld wird damit wohl nicht mehr zu machen sein.



richtig, allerdings dürfen die hersteller jetzt erstmal für die letzten 10 jahre zahlen. da dürfte einiges an leistungslosen einkommen für die abzocker zusammen gekommen sein.


----------



## Freakless08 (13. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*

Schon allein das hier Copyright mit Urheberrecht gleichgesetzt wird, disqualifiziert den Thread.

Edit: Oh da scheint ein Mod gerade Beiträge zu löschen.


----------



## beren2707 (13. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*

*Moderative Anmerkung:

*Hier mussten leider einige Beiträge komplett oder teilweise ausgeblendet werden, weil manche User offensichtlich nicht dazu in der Lage sind, ein derartiges Thema ohne Pauschalisierungen sowie Beleidigungen der Befürworter und Gegner zu diskutieren. Ich möchte hiermit an die Forenregeln erinnern und um eine entsprechende Gesprächsatmosphäre bitten, denn andernfalls ist ein wirklicher Meinungsaustausch gar nicht möglich.

Weiter im Text.

MfG
beren2707


----------



## warawarawiiu (13. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*

Wer und weshalb brennt denn heute noch CD?

Für Musik gibts mp3 bzw. auch ne high quality Version davon.

Für Filme gibts streamingdienste oder die Festplatte als sinnvoller Massenspeicher.

Für Daten generell gibts riesige Festplatten.



Haben optische Medien noch irgendwelche Vorteile? Besonders haltbar und langlebig sind sie ja auch nicht.


----------



## Medcha (13. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*

Ich finde es immer wieder süß, wenn Leute mit "pauschalen" Dingen nicht klarkommen. Es geht gar nicht anders in einer Gesellschaft. Das muss doch jedem klar sein. Entweder wir haben eine Solidargemeinschaft oder nicht. Wenn nicht, dann bedeutet das jeder gegen jeden, und das will bestimmt niemand. Der eine "verkackt", der andere hilft. Da jeder mal in irgendeiner Form mal ins Klo greift, bewusst oder unbewusst, ist das schon das beste System. Alles andere ist nicht zu Ende gedacht.


----------



## Anchorage (13. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*

Ich habe sowieso kein CD oder DVD Laufwerk. Musik und Filme streame ich und meine Spielbibliothek ist vollständig digital. 
Windows habe ich zum neu Aufsetzten auf einem Stick.


----------



## KingofKingzZ (13. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*

Ich hab eine Idee! Wie wärs wenn wir einfach zurück in die Steinzeit gehen, dann hat jeder wieder alle nur erdenklichen Freiheiten und ist nur für sich selbst verantwortlich. Leider verlieren wir auch alle Errungenschaften unserer Gesellschaft, aber wenigstens haben wir dann die 5ct Pauschalabgabe auf Rohlinge eingespart! Die hätten mich fast in den Ruin getrieben


----------



## Mahoy (13. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*

Ich sehe das eigentliche Problem ganz anderswo. Bitte korrigiert mich, wenn ich irgendwo falsch liege:

In Deutschland ergibt sich das Recht auf Privatkopie aus §53 Absatz 1 Satz 1 UrhG und die Pauschalabgaben dienen zum finanziellen Ausgleich der Urheber und Rechteverwerter. So weit so gut. Jeder bekommt etwas, jeder gibt etwas. Fiat iustitia.

Jetzt erlebe ich es jedoch immer wieder, das Rechteverwerter, obwohl sie von den Pauschalabgaben aufgrund des Rechts auf Privatkopie profitieren, Datenträger mit Kopierschutzmaßnahmen versehen, die auch Privatkopien unterbinden. Nach § 95a Abs. 1 UrhG ist es untersagt, "wirksame technische Maßnahmen zum Schutz eines nach diesem Gesetz geschützten Werkes oder eines anderen nach diesem Gesetz geschützten Schutzgegenstandes" zu umgehen. Et pereat mundus.

Sollte es nicht unrechtmäßig sein, an einem finanziellen Ausgleich teilzuhaben, wenn man gleichzeitig das unterbindet, was damit ausgeglichen werden soll? Das ist der Punkt, der mich ein wenig wurmt. Ich habe kein Problem damit, eine Abgabe zu entrichten, wenn ich das, wofür ich sie entrichte, auch wahrnehmen kann. Aber so ist es geradezu absurd.


----------



## Ripcord (13. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich sehe das eigentliche Problem ganz anderswo. Bitte korrigiert mich, wenn ich irgendwo falsch liege:
> 
> In Deutschland ergibt sich das Recht auf Privatkopie aus §53 Absatz 1 Satz 1 UrhG und die Pauschalabgaben dienen zum finanziellen Ausgleich der Urheber und Rechteverwerter. So weit so gut. Jeder bekommt etwas, jeder gibt etwas. Fiat iustitia.
> 
> ...




Hinterfrage nicht die Entscheidungen der Politik/Wirtschaft, Bürger!


----------



## Nosi (13. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*



Anchorage schrieb:


> Ich habe sowieso kein CD oder DVD Laufwerk. Musik und Filme streame ich und meine Spielbibliothek ist vollständig digital.
> Windows habe ich zum neu Aufsetzten auf einem Stick.



soweit ich das verstanden hab ist das vollkommen egal weil sowohl auf speichersticks als auch auf geräte mit denen du irgendwas speichern kannst gebühren erhoben werden. das fallen dann auch pc`und tablets darunter


----------



## Terracresta (13. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*

Ein bisschen spät das ganze. Für BD kommt das erst dann, wenn diese so gut wie keine Rolle mehr spielen, oder gibt es dafür schon so eine Gebühr?
Hab hier noch ne Spindel an DVD Rohlingen, welche seit Jahren Staub sammeln.

Als nächstes kommen dann aber Gebühren auf Festplatten, da man ja Filme rippen und auf diesen speichern kann. Wo ein Wille zur Abzocke ist, da ist auch ein Weg.

Argumentation bestimmter Interessensgruppen:
Jeder der einen Scanner kauft, kopiert eindeutig Bücher, also gehört er zur Kasse gebeten (je mehr Seiten pro Minute desto mehr).
Jeder der Rohlinge kauft, brennt eindeutig illegal Filme, also gehört er zur Kasse gebeten.
Jeder der lebt hat die Möglichkeit öffentlich-rechtliche zu empfanden, also gehört er dafür zur Kasse gebeten.
Jeder der lebt muss krankenversichert sein und dafür zahlen. Menschen ohne jegliches Einkommen werden mit einem fiktiven Einkommen von 1015€ monatlich berechnet. (somit Steuer aufs am Leben sein)

Wieso sperrt man eigentlich nicht jeden Menschen als potentiellen Mörder ein, denn die Möglichkeit hat so gut wie jeder...


----------



## Nosi (13. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*



Medcha schrieb:


> Ich finde es immer wieder süß, wenn Leute mit "pauschalen" Dingen nicht klarkommen. Es geht gar nicht anders in einer Gesellschaft. Das muss doch jedem klar sein. Entweder wir haben eine Solidargemeinschaft oder nicht. Wenn nicht, dann bedeutet das jeder gegen jeden, und das will bestimmt niemand. Der eine "verkackt", der andere hilft. Da jeder mal in irgendeiner Form mal ins Klo greift, bewusst oder unbewusst, ist das schon das beste System. Alles andere ist nicht zu Ende gedacht.



"pauschale dinge", wieder so eine sinnlose Pauschalisierung.

so eine gebühr mit dem leben in einem sozialstaat zu erklären ist, naja, nicht wirklich "süß"


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*

Verstehe ehrlich gesagt das Problem nicht.

Es gibt auf ein Produkt eine Abgabe, die der Hersteller je Einheit zu entrichten hat. Das ist doch nichts neues.

Mir steht es doch absolut frei, besagtes Produkt einfach nicht zu kaufen.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (13. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*



sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Das Ganze kommt etwas spät. Also meine 10er Packung CD-Rohlinge staubt seit Jahren fröhlich in der Schublade herum...
> 
> Vielleicht bekommen wir dann ja in 10 Jahren eine Gebühr auf USB-Sticks und externe Festplatten?



Die sollte schon lange da sein...



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Wer und weshalb brennt denn heute noch CD?
> Für Musik gibts mp3 bzw. auch ne high quality Version davon.
> 
> .



Ich 
Auto hat zwar MP3 Unterstützung aber kein USB. 
=> MP3 werden auf CD gebrannt.
Allerdings in den letzten 10+ Jahren nur <5 Stück.


----------



## BoMbY (13. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*

Sind das News von vor 10 Jahren?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (13. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Was ich mich aber frage: wenn ich ein Recht auf eine Privatkopie habe, wozu dann eine Steuer auf Speichermedien, welche diese Privatkopien quasi unattraktiv machen sollen?



Die Abgaben sind vom Gesetz vorgesehen, um genau für diese Privatkopien zu bezahlen. Letztlich hat der Gesetzgeber festgestellt, dass ein Bedarf für Privatkopien da ist (korrekt) und diese ohnehin gemacht werden (korrekt) und dass es unmöglich ist, diese einzeln abzurechnen, ohne dass der Abrechnungsaufwand teurer wäre als die Kopien selbst (ebenfalls korrekt). Deswegen wurde ein pauschales Abgabensystem eingeführt, dass einen zumindest grob auf Kopieraktivitäten gerichteten Ausgleich direkt über die Verkaufspreise und die Verwertungsgesellschaften ermöglicht. Und dies nicht erst seit heute – die Preise aller Medien vom VHS-Band über alle Formen von Festplatten bis hin zu Flash-Medien (inklusive Smartphones) enthalten seit langem ein paar Cent Abgabe, ohne dass die Menschheit verarmt. Lediglich bei Papier-Kopien bleiben die Medien verschont, statt dessen gibt es Abgaben auf Scanner, Drucker und Kopiergeräte (auf letztere sogar sehr hohe bei gewerblicher Nutzung). Neu ist jetzt, dass man sich endlich auf die finale Höhe auch für CDs und DVDs seit 2008 geeignet hat.

Dieses System erfasst übrigens auch "Neuland". So werden Online-Autoren beispielsweise für ihre Artikel an den VG-Wort-Ausschüttungen beteiligt, umgekehrt darf man Webseiten für private Zwecke speichern und/oder ausdrucken, ohne den Rechteinhaber vorher um Erlaubnis bitten zu müssen. Was leider in den ganzen Regularien fehlt, ist meinem Wissen nach ein Passus zu kopiergeschützten Originalen. Von denen darf man keine Kopien machen, aber die Filmanbieter erhalten wohl weiterhin Ausschüttungen in beträchtlicher Höhe, obwohl DVDs, Blu-Rays und mittlerweile auch große Teile des Fernsehprogramms nicht oder nur eingeschränkt privat kopiert werden dürfen.


----------



## kadney (13. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*



Terracresta schrieb:


> Als nächstes kommen dann aber Gebühren auf Festplatten, da man ja Filme rippen und auf diesen speichern kann. Wo ein Wille zur Abzocke ist, da ist auch ein Weg.


Bei externen Festplatten ist das wohl schon längst der Fall:

Pauschalabgabe – Wikipedia
https://www.zpue.de/fileadmin/user_upload/pdf/tarif_festplatten_ab_2008.pdf 
Abgabe für externe Festplatte >1TB: saftige *9€*.

Für interne Festplatten scheint es zumindest keine Abgaben an die ZPÜ zu geben. Würde mich aber auch nicht wundern, wenn dafür nicht ein anderer Verein die Hände offen hält. 

Laut der Liste gab es auch bereits Gebühren auf optische Speichermedien. Aber scheinbar nur vom 01.01.2008 bis zum 31.12.2009.
https://www.zpue.de/fileadmin/user_upload/pdf/tarif_rohlinge.pdf


----------



## Laggy.NET (13. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*



BoMbY schrieb:


> Sind das News von vor 10 Jahren?



Hab auch gerade gedacht, dass PCGH vergessen hat, das ganze unter "PCGH-Retro" einzuordnen... wtf...


----------



## JTRch (13. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*

Ich dachte das eine PCG Retro Meldung oder Scherz. Wer braucht heute noch Rohlinge? Kaum jemand hat überhaupt noch ein optisches Laufwerk bei seinen Geräten. Die einzige Geräteklasse mit optischen Datenträger die ich kenne sind die Konsolen. Und die sind bekannt technisch in der Vergangenheit zu leben.


----------



## DKK007 (13. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*

Wobei DVDs heute kaum noch 1:1 kopiert werden. Meistens werden die einfach als mp4 konvertiert. 
Seit es in Autos eine USB oder SD Schnittstelle gibt, muss man auch dafür keine CD mehr brennen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Seit es in Autos eine USB oder SD Schnittstelle gibt, muss man auch dafür keine CD mehr brennen.



Eine der besten Erfindungen wie ich finde.


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Seit es in Autos eine USB oder SD Schnittstelle gibt, muss man auch dafür keine CD mehr brennen.



Heute hast du Bluetooth und kannst die Musik vom Handy direkt über die Autolautsprecher laufen lassen.


----------



## Raketenjoint (13. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*

Bei einem CD-Preis ab 13,9 Cent / Stück sind 1,25 Cent knapp 9%. Das ist nicht unerheblich, aber aus meiner Sicht erträglich. Meine Gehäuse haben seit längerer Zeit eh keinen Laufwerk mehr.


----------



## Laggy.NET (13. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Heute hast du Bluetooth und kannst die Musik vom Handy direkt über die Autolautsprecher laufen lassen.



Richtig. Und spätestens wenn man Streaming dienste nutzen sollte, kommt man mit den eigentlichen Dateien überhaupt nicht mehr in Berührung. 

Ich vermute, in 10 Jahren werden junge Leute nicht mehr wirklich wissen, was eine Datei bzw. ein Dateiformat ist, da das arbeiten mit den eigentlichen Inhalten immer weiter in den Fokus rückt. Dateien, Odner und Dateiformate, ja das komplette Dateisystem wird immer mehr zur reinen Betriebssystemaufgabe. Das was der Nutzer sieht sind nur noch die Inhalte gefiltert oder sortiert nach Tags.

Heute "*schickt*" man ja auch keine "*MP3*" "*Datei*" von "*Gerät*" a zu "*Gerät*" b, sondern man "*teilt*" den "*Song*" mit einem "*Freund*". Aktuell ist vermutliche vielen gar nicht mal wirklich bewusst, was für nen riesigen Wandel wir aktuell durch machen...

Nicht nur CDs und DVDs sind veraltet, sondern sämtliche externen Datenträger und in Zukunft auch das Arbeiten mit internen Datenträgern. Zumindest im Consumer Bereich natürlich.


----------



## DKK007 (13. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Heute hast du Bluetooth und kannst die Musik vom Handy direkt über die Autolautsprecher laufen lassen.



Nur bleibt das Handy während der Autofahrt aus. 



Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Heute "*schickt*" man ja auch keine "*MP3*" "*Datei*" von "*Gerät*" a zu "*Gerät*" b, sondern man "*teilt*" den "*Song*" mit einem "*Freund*". Aktuell ist vermutliche vielen gar nicht mal wirklich bewusst, was für nen riesigen Wandel wir aktuell durch machen...



Nur müssen auch diese Dateien gespeichert werden. Da stecken immer Dateien dahinter.
Mit den großen Datenkraken wie Facebook werden es eher noch viel mehr Daten werden.


----------



## sterreich (13. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*



sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Das Ganze kommt etwas spät. Also meine 10er Packung CD-Rohlinge staubt seit Jahren fröhlich in der Schublade herum...
> 
> Vielleicht bekommen wir dann ja in 10 Jahren eine Gebühr auf USB-Sticks und externe Festplatten?


In Österreich längst Realität, Stichwort Festplattenabgabe.  und wie von "interressierterUser" angemerkt wohl eh auch bei euch.

Ich finde die ganze Angelegenheit ja insofern lustig, da man oft nicht einmal legale Kopien anfertigen kann. Trotzdem soll ich für die theoretische Möglichkeit, eine Kopie auf dem Medium zu erstellen, zahlen 



XT1024 schrieb:


> Was ist dieses _Rohlinge_?
> Bei der Überschrift dachte ich ja an einen Retroartikel.
> 
> Zeigt mein Kalender wirklich schon 2018? Nun gut, dann liegen bei mir je 10-15 leere CDs und DVDs ungenutzt im Schrank und das wohl seit mindestens 12 Jahren.
> Bei der Gelegenheit könnte ich die ja mal entsorgen also danke für den Retro(oder auch nicht)artikel.


Hab sogar noch Floppies hier rumliegen 



Medcha schrieb:


> Ich finde es immer wieder süß, wenn Leute mit "pauschalen" Dingen nicht klarkommen. Es geht gar nicht anders in einer Gesellschaft. Das muss doch jedem klar sein. Entweder wir haben eine Solidargemeinschaft oder nicht. Wenn nicht, dann bedeutet das jeder gegen jeden, und das will bestimmt niemand. Der eine "verkackt", der andere hilft. Da jeder mal in irgendeiner Form mal ins Klo greift, bewusst oder unbewusst, ist das schon das beste System. Alles andere ist nicht zu Ende gedacht.



Grundsätzlich hast du recht. Aber einerseits entsteht kein Gewinnentgang, denn die selbe CD/DVD/Bluray/... kauft sich keiner zweimal. Und bevor jemand noch mit Discman herumläuft, hört er gleich Spotify und Co.. Dazu kommt eben auch, dass man teilweise Kopien legal nicht anfertigen kann.
Andererseits landet die "Vergütung" selten bei denen, die sie verdienen würden und noch weniger bei denen, die sie brauchen würden. 

Verhältnismäßigkeit ist auch keine gegeben. Die Gebühr, die ich für Festplatten zahle, macht ein Vielfaches dessen aus, das ich für CDs und dergleichen ausgebe.


Was hier manche nicht zu begreifen scheinen: Hier geht es keineswegs um Vergütung für "Raubkopien". Sondern allein darum, wenn man sich eine CD auf die Festplatte oder den MP3-Player überspielt, weil dort die Wiedergabe bequemer ist bzw. auf dem Gerät nicht abgespielt werden kann. Das ist eine "Privatkopie".


----------



## h_tobi (13. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> ...................................
> Was ich mich aber frage: wenn ich ein Recht auf eine Privatkopie habe, wozu dann eine Steuer auf Speichermedien, welche diese Privatkopien quasi unattraktiv machen sollen?



Dem ist meiner Meinung nach nichts mehr hinzuzufügen. 

Aber unsere "Elite" schafft es immer wieder uns mehr Geld aus der Nase zu ziehen. 

Im Umkehrschluss kann ich ja dann "meine" Musik auf die Rohlinge brennen, da ich ja die Gebühr bezahlt habe.


----------



## Loc-Deu (13. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*

Was ist dieses CD? oder DVD? wo nutzt man das noch?


----------



## zotac2012 (13. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*

Wer brennt denn noch Musik und Filme auf CD oder DVD Rohlinge? Ich glaube das letzte mal, als ich einen CD/DVD Rohling mit Informationen gebrandmarkt habe, war 2012/13! Mein jetziges Gehäuse von Corsair, wie auch das davor von NZXT, hat/hatte gar keine Laufwerksschächte mehr und ehrlich, ich vermisse es auch nicht. Aber schön, das man sieht, wie lange es dauert gegen bestimmte Dinge vorzugehen, in dem Tempo wird es dann wohl noch einige 100.Jahre dauern, bis man das Ziel erreicht hat, was man eigentlich verfolgt!


----------



## D0pefish (13. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*

ohne USt. bzw. zuzüglich *20*% MwSt am Horizont
Das wollen wir mal nicht verschweigen bevor wir dem Vertrag zustimmen. 
Die Zwangsabgabe auf Rohlinge, die führungstreuen Pop-, oder auch Pappfiguren, die denken sie wären Künstler, zugute kommt, ist doch ein alter Hut? Die Einnahmen gingen aufgrund sinkender Nachfrage zurück. Also anheben bevor es zu spät ist. Die AfD muss neben den etablierten Parasiten zusätzlich mitversorgt werden. Das kostet eben alles einen Haufen Geld Leute!


----------



## ric84 (13. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*

Bei mir zu Hause verstaubt das komische Ding namens DVD Laufwerk, welches auch Salamis frisst. Weiß nicht, wann ich es das letzte Mal genutzt habe.

Beruflich hatte ich aber mit Daten zu tun, die aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht über Netzwerke geteilt werden durften und dementsprechend auf DVD bzw CD Rohlinge geschrieben wurden. Rein aus dem Aspekt Sicherheit finde ich optische Datenträger weiterhin noch ganz gut und haben mMn ihre Daseinsberechtigung.

Im privaten Sektor ist das optische Medium immer mehr eine Totgeburt, es stirbt definitiv aus. Ich hab daheim eine 200mbit Leitung, warum soll ich mich dann noch nach Feierabend durch den Berufsverkehr quälen, ein Parkplatz in der Innenstadt suchen, Gebühren bezahlen, um dann zu Mediamarkt zu gelangen, nur um mir eine Audio CD oder Bluray zu kaufen? Das ist blanke Ressourcenverschwendung, nein nein nein nein 

Ach ja, das Internet und Co ist doch immer noch Neuland für uns, danke ihr lieben konservativen Grauköpfe. Sicherlich sind diese "Killerspiele" Schuld am Unverständnis dieses Internetz


----------



## GoodCat1987 (13. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*



> Gebühr auf Toilettenpapier beschlossen
> 
> Nach langem Wischen haben sich die Zentralstelle für private Überspülungsrechte (ZPÜ) und der Informationskreis Afterdurchzugsmedien (IM) auf eine Gebühr für Toiletten- u. Feuchttücher geeinigt.



Lächerlich oder? Ja finde ich auch.


----------



## Zsinj (13. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*

Die Gebühr ist inzwischen hoffnungslos überholt und absolut nicht mehr Zeitgemäß. 

Warum soll die Unterhaltungsindustrie an meiner Datensicherung mit verdienen?!? 
Und das wo doch so gut wie nichts mehr ohne DRM angeboten wird. 



JTRch schrieb:


> Wer braucht heute noch Rohlinge?


Für eine Datensicherung sind DVD und BR immer noch mit das beste. Einigermaßen robust und weder lösch- noch (nachträglich) verschlüsselbar.


----------



## Loc-Deu (13. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*



Zsinj schrieb:


> Die Gebühr ist inzwischen hoffnungslos überholt und absolut nicht mehr Zeitgemäß.
> 
> Warum soll die Unterhaltungsindustrie an meiner Datensicherung mit verdienen?!?
> Und das wo doch so gut wie nichts mehr ohne DRM angeboten wird.
> ...



Alte Steintafeln aber auch...


----------



## hellm (13. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*

Die haben halt das Magnetband immer noch nicht verdaut. Die Meldung zu uralten DVD/CD-Rohlingen im Jahre 2018 schon fast lächerlich, von Blu-Ray hab ich da auch noch nix gelesen. Speicherkarten macht schon mehr Sinn, nur wer da was speichert, und wer da dann wen subventioniert ist auch nicht so klar ersichtlich möchte ich meinen..


----------



## Oberst Klink (13. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Halterhaftung im Straßenverkehr ist genau so ein Prinzip. Bei geringfügigen Beträgen ist das
> juristisch scheinbar akzeptiert. Oder willst Du für jede gekaufte HDD und jeden Rohling eine
> überprüfbare Datenbank einführen, in der alle gespeicherten Daten parallel abgelegt und geprüft
> werden? Da sind mir pauschale Gebühren lieber. Aber gut, fang mit dem Shitstorm einfach an ....



Nein, einfach die Gebühr weglassen. Aber dass du immer wieder solche Dinge rechtfertigst zeigt mir, dass du dem Staat gegenüber eine, entschuldige den Ausdruck, treudoofe Haltung an den Tag legst. Du meinst nur weil die Möglichkeit besteht dass man auf Speichermedien privat- oder auch Raubkopien speichern könnte, würde es rechtfertigen eine Gebühr zu erheben. Das ist aber Schwachsinn. Die Content-Lobby hat diese Gebühren durchgesetzt und der Staat tanzt nach ihrer Pfeife, aber deshalb ist das noch lange nicht okay so. Schwachsinnige Gesetze darf man auch ruhig mal in Frage stellen und dagegen vorgehen. Aber das käme dir wohl nicht in den Sinn. Vielleicht solltest du nach China oder Nordkorea auswandern. Dort würdest du dich vielleicht wohler fühlen. Lauter treudoofe Bürger, die niemals den Staat in Frage stellen. 😉


----------



## Standeck (13. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*

Die haben jetzt fast zehn Jahre verhandelt!? 

Diese Gebühr juckt mich heute nicht mehr. Wann hab ich das letzte mal DVD\CD Rohlinge gekauft? 2006. Damals noch mit der Light Scribe Schicht, was ich vielleicht ein zwei mal hergenommen hab. Von denen liegen heute noch welche rum. Speicherkarten kauf ich auch alle paar Jahre mal, also kann ich es verschmerzen. Darüber ärgern kann sich doch nur jemand der das Zeug in solchen Mengen kauft dass es wirklich ins Gewicht fällt.


----------



## Tassadar (13. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*

Beim lesen des Artikels hab ich mich an früher erinnert - als mein PC noch ein DVD-Laufwerk hatte. Ja, das waren Zeiten...


----------



## Dynamitarde (13. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*

Seit mein Autoradio ein USB Anschluss vorhanden ist, habe ich keine CDs oder DVDs mehr gebrannt.Ein Usb Stick reicht mir für meine komplette Musik. Und ich liebe es, mein Auto ist nicht mehr mit CDs zugemüllt 
Zuhause werden Filme, Serien usw. nur noch per Nas oder sonstige Streamingdienste geschaut.
Ich vermisse die CDs usw. nicht. Deswegen gehen mir die Gebühren auf CD und DVD Rohlinge am POPO vorbei.


----------



## efdev (13. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*



Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Seit mein Autoradio ein USB Anschluss vorhanden ist, habe ich keine CDs oder DVDs mehr gebrannt.



Mein aktuelles Autoradio hat kein USB und frisst keine gebrannten CDs, hab ich jetzt was gewonnen außer keine Musik beim fahren? 
Scheiẞ Ford


----------



## Standeck (13. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*



efdev schrieb:


> Mein aktuelles Autoradio hat kein USB und frisst keine gebrannten CDs, hab ich jetzt was gewonnen außer keine Musik beim fahren?
> Scheiẞ Ford



Kauf dir ein gescheites Radio.


----------



## efdev (13. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*

Ne dafür fahr ich nicht genug hab 2 Originale CDs drin liegen die müssen reichen


----------



## iGameKudan (13. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*

Dann hast du eher nen scheiß Radio, nen Bekannter von mir hat nen 2008er Ford Fiesta und dort laufen auch "eigene" CDs drin...

@Topic: ROFL. Mehr gibts nicht zu sagen... Heute benutzt doch zumindest im Privatbereich so gut wie kein Schwein mehr noch CDs oder DVDs. 

Es ist eine Frechheit wenn man sich mal anschaut wegen was für Lächerlichkeiten die [Anm. d. Bearbeiters: ZPÜ] für uns zusätzliche Gebühren auf alle möglichen Elektronikartikel verursacht haben. Oder dass Kopierer/Scanner/Drucker ohne geleistete Abgabe nur so und so schnell arbeiten dürfen. Und das nur weil nur die Möglichkeit bestehen könnte, dass irgendwer mal irgendetwas kopiert, weil man den letzten Cent aus einem quetschen will. Auch wenn ich nicht so eine Nörgelbacke bin, so kann ich es doch sehr gut nachvollziehen, dass es genug Leute gibt die deshalb ihre Medien generell nur... "kostenlos"... beziehen. 

Manchmal schämt man sich echt als deutscher Verbraucher für solche Vereine.


----------



## Hamsteln (13. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*

Ich fasse mal kurz zusammen, da einige diese Abgabe falsch verstehen:

Nicht der Endkunde zahlt diese Gebühren an die ZPÜ (im eigentlichen Sinne schon, diese ist aber im Verkaufspreis schon mit eingerechnet), sondern der Hersteller/Importeur.


Allerdings bekommen diese Aasgeier den Hals auch nicht voll. Als Beispiel:

Kauft man als Händler DVD Brenner, Festplatten usw., zahlt man quasi seine Gebühr bzw. ist die Gebühr ja schon vom Hersteller entrichtet worden. Baut man jetzt einen Rechner aus den Teilen für welche ja eigentlich schon eine Gebühr abgeführt wurde, muss ich als Händler pro Privat PC 15,69€ und Business PC 4,76€ bezahlen. Und das bendenklichste dabei ist, dass ich auch noch belegen muss, an wen ich diese PCs verkauft habe. Ich muss also alle Kundendaten preisgeben! Allein die Arbeitszeit, die dabei drauf geht, alles aufzulisten ist schon enorm. Weil die feinen Damen und Herren ja mit dem Export der Warenwirtschaft nichts anfangen können...nein...man muss deren Excel/PDF-Dateien ausfüllen. Un denen die Arbeitszeit in Rechnung stellen darf man auch nicht. Ich benötige für die komplette Auflistung aller Einzelteile und PCs ca. 25h pro Auskunft, da die Einzelteile auch noch nach Distributoren sortiert werden müssen. Und diese Auflistung erfolgt halbjährlich.

Vor drei Tagen haben wir Post bekommen, dass die Bitkom und ZPÜ sich auch für externe Brenner geeinigt haben. Seit 2008 !!! rückwirkend muss ich jetzt alles auflisten. Da kommt Freude auf.

Noch einige Infos: 
- kann man nicht belegen das die Gebühr abgeführt wurde, zählt man als Importeur/Hersteller und darf diese Kosten selbst tragen (zum Glück schreiben Distris auf ihre Rechnungen immer drauf, dass die Gebühren abgeführt wurden. Wenn nicht, Pech gehabt)
- das gerade an den Gebühren für Komplettrechner viele Händler kaputtgegangen sind, interessiert die nicht.
- Kauft man Teile z.B. im Ausland (besserer Preis o.ä.) zählt man als Importeur und zahlt die Gebühren selber
- wir haben mal bei Amazon externe Festplatten als Blitzangebot gekauft, weil der Preis unschlagbar war -> Amazon sitzt in Luxemburg -> folglich sind wir Importeur -> folglich mussten wir die Gebühren übernehmen 
- das Amazon einen Sitz in München hat, welcher auch auf jeder Rechnung steht, interessiert die nicht. 
- das die Sachen bereits in Deutschland waren und von hier verschickt wurden (sieht man auf dem Paketschein), interessiert die nicht. 

Und jetzt kommt das große Aber: an Amazon trauen die sich nicht ran und verlangen Belege über die Einfuhr. Die holen sich die Gebühren von uns kleinen Händlern. Das habe ich schriftlich von einer Mitarbeiterin per Mail bekommen ! 

Beispiel 2013: da sind die das erste Mal an uns herangetreten und verlangten eine Auskunft der gebührenpflichtigen Teile. Wir haben, freundlich wie wir sind, diese erteilt. Dann kam der Hammer. Wir sind nur ein kleines Geschäft, sollten aber allein für verkaufte PCs für 3 Jahre knapp 15.00 Euro bezahlen. Da es damals aber noch keine gerichtliche Entscheidung über die Höhe der Abgaben gab, konnte man eine VVV (Verjährungsverlängerungsvereinbarung) abschließen. Diese besagte, dass man erst zahlt, wenn die Gerichte über die Höhe der Abgaben entschieden haben. Man musste allerdings das Geld quasi in der Hinterhand haben, sprich auf einem Konto hinterlegen. Diese wurde von uns als auch von der ZPÜ unterschrieben und akzeptiert. Nach 2 Jahren (die Gerichte hatten immer noch nicht entschieden), bekamen wir von deren Anwälten Post, dass die gegen die VVV vorgehen und uns verklagen (die VVV war gültig/vereinbart bis Ende 2019). Hier lag also einseiter Vertragsbruch vor. Jetzt haben wir natürlich als kleiner Pfurz keine Chance gegen solche Machenschaften und das wissen die auch. Also haben wir uns mit unserem Anwalt auf einen Vergleich geeinigt und sind mit knapp 8000€ da raus gekommen. 

Da wie schon geschrieben wurde auch viele Politiker da mit drin hängen, in welcher Position auch immer, und sich ne goldene Nase verdienen, wird da auch nie was passieren. 

Das soll hier kein Gejammer sein, sondern nur mal aufzeigen, was da so "hinter den Kulissen" passiert. Ich bin auch dafür, das es solche Abgaben gibt, dass Künstler Geld durch diese Gebühren bekommen. Aber es muss am Ende auch bei denen ankommen und nicht in den Taschen Anderer landen. Zudem muss das System deutlich vereinfacht werden und am Ende nicht 2x zur Kasse gebeten werden.


----------



## DKK007 (13. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*

Bei den Künstlern wird da kaum etwas ankommen. Das wird zu 90% in der Verwaltung verbraten.


----------



## Renax (13. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*

Das was du da beschreibst @Hamsteln ist echt ein Armutszeugnis dieser Vereine, bei diesem Vorgehen alleine sträuben sich mir die Nackenhaare...


----------



## Jobsti84 (13. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*

Kopiert heute eigentlich überhaupt noch wer irgendwas auf einen optischen Datenträger?
Außer Datensicherung im Büro, eigene Bilder etc.? (Also eigens erstelle Daten)

Denke das kommt etwas spät 

Frage:
Gilt das eigentlich auch für die M-Discs (zählen zu DVD vermutlich?), bzw. alle optischen Datenträger?

*Anm.:*
genau so geiles Thema ist auch die EAR.
Ich zahle im Voraus für die Entsorgung vom Elektroschrott,
egal ob meine Artikel nun entsorgt werden oder nicht.
da gibt's ne feste Maximalzeit, je nach Artikel, aber die sind so hirnlos niedrig....

Ich denke *@Hamsteln*
kennt das Problem auch,
nur bei bissi Elektrogeräten halb so wild. 

Beispiel:
Ich entwickle einen Installationssubwoofer, sagen wir ne 200Kg-Kiste.
Die Elektroteile darin (Sofern in D oder EU gekauft), darf ich dann abziehen,
sagen wir 5kg.

Das heißt ich muss Elektroschrott-Entsorgung im Vorraus für 195kg *Holz* zahlen!
Problem: So dicke Kisten werden mindestens 3x länger genutzt als die maximale Zeit der WEEE,
als auch tritt dir der Mann vom Elektrohof in den Arsch wenn du so ne Kiste dort hin bringst 

Wichtige Dinge wie die *Konformitätserklärung *jucken dagegen wohl kein Schwein,
da habe ich schwarz auf weiß quasi den Satz 
"Wenn de meinst das passt, druckste unser CE Zeichen einfach drauf, muss net zum Prüfen her"

Und wenn wir noch was 3tes einwerfen wollen:
wer was gewerblich verschickt, muss "Papiersteuer" zahlen.
(Verpackung + Füllung wiegen, dafür dann was abdrücken)


Tjoa.... so is Deutschland...
Den Selbstständigen wird es immer schwerer und schwerer gemacht, gerade den Kleinen.


----------



## Asuramaru (14. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*

Jetztmal ehrlich die haben doch echt ein Ei am Wandern,da brauchen die 10 Jahre um sich auf einen Betrag zu einiegen der sich im Cent Bereich bewegt,dazu nutzt keine Sau mehr CDs oder DVDs.



je einmal beschreibbare CD: 1,25 Cent 
je mehrfach beschreibbare CD: 2,5 Cent 
je einmal beschreibbare DVD 4,7 GB: 2,5 Cent 
je mehrfach beschreibbare DVD 4,7 GB: 5 Cent 
je einmal beschreibbare DVD Dual Layer 8,5 GB: 5 Cent 
je mehrfach beschreibbare DVD 9,4 GB: 10 Cent


----------



## slasher (14. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*

Die Bürokratiemühlen mahlen langsam, das ist ja bekannt. Wenn die Mehl mahlen müssten wären schon alle verhungert.

Zum einen brennt fast niemand mehr etwas auf CD/DVD dafür werden in den meisten Fällen USB Sticks oder Speicherkarten genutzt.
Selbst mein Auto hat kein CD Laufwerk mehr sondern nutzt USB und Karte. Und die Autoindustrie ist diesbezüglich auch nicht die schnellsten.

Davon mal abgesehen, haben die meisten höchstwahrscheinlich eh noch dutzende Rohlinge im Schrank gammeln


----------



## Leob12 (14. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*



slasher schrieb:


> Die Bürokratiemühlen mahlen langsam, das ist ja bekannt. Wenn die Mehl mahlen müssten wären schon alle verhungert.
> 
> Zum einen brennt fast niemand mehr etwas auf CD/DVD dafür werden in den meisten Fällen USB Sticks oder Speicherkarten genutzt.
> Selbst mein Auto hat kein CD Laufwerk mehr sondern nutzt USB und Karte. Und die Autoindustrie ist diesbezüglich auch nicht die schnellsten.
> ...



Ich hab so vor 6-8 Jahren mal eine 50er Packung Rohlinge gekauft. Davon habe ich so 5 beschrieben, teilweise mit ein paar "wichtigen" Dateien wie Fotos und Dokumente. 
Mich hats schon mehrmals in den Fingern gejuckt die Spindel zu entsorgen, vor allem da ich jetzt eine 4 Tb externe HDD habe^^


----------



## JanJake (14. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*

So ein scheiß auch nur hier durch kommen! 

Dazu, wer nutzt denn bitte heute noch eine DVD oder CD? Ich haben irgendwo noch Rohlinge liegen, aber wann habe ich die gekauft? Vor 5 oder 6 Jahren glaube ich und seid dem stehen die irgendwo. Aber wegwerfen wollte ich diese auch noch nicht, wer weiß was noch so kommt. 



Jobsti84 schrieb:


> Tjoa.... so is Deutschland...
> Den Selbstständigen wird es immer schwerer und schwerer gemacht, gerade den Kleinen.



So ist es doch immer! Wer Geld hat, dem wird es in den Arsch geschoben, wer ehrlich dafür Arbeiten geht, dem wird es aus der Tasche gerissen.


----------



## xDave78 (14. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*

[SUP]Bisschen arg spät oder? Also ich sag mal wenn ich jetzt alle 2 Jahre mal nen Rohling brauche ist das realistisch. Ich glaube die Spindel bei mir zu Hause ist inzwischen 10 Jahre alt und hat immer noch leere Rohlinge drauf. Inzwischen haben sogar all meine Autos Bluetooth oder AUX in also braucht ich nicht mal mehr da jährlich nen Rohling fürs aktuelle "Mix Tape". 
Hoffentlich ist das nicht die  Vorgabe, mit welcher Geschwindigkeit der Breitbandausbau jetzt vorangetrieben werden soll [/SUP]


----------



## hrIntelNvidia (14. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*

Hallo,
gibt es solche Gebühren auf beschreibbare Medien (auf Festpaltten und Co.) nicht schon länger. Bedeutet dies nun, dass ich mit dieser Gebühr (die dann der Endkunde ja wieder bezahlen darf)
Musik und Filme legal kopieren darf oder wofür ist diese Gebühr nun genau? 

Private Sicherungskopien durften mal (vor langer Zeit) kostenlos und legal erstellet werden.  Schade dass das Volk keine Lobby in den politischen Gremien hat...

greetz
hrIntelNvidia


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (14. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*



sterreich schrieb:


> In Österreich längst Realität, Stichwort Festplattenabgabe.  und wie von "interressierterUser" angemerkt wohl eh auch bei euch.
> 
> Ich finde die ganze Angelegenheit ja insofern lustig, da man oft nicht einmal legale Kopien anfertigen kann. Trotzdem soll ich für die theoretische Möglichkeit, eine Kopie auf dem Medium zu erstellen, zahlen
> 
> ...



Zumindest in Deutschland ist auch die eingeschänkte Weitergabe und getrennte Nutzung von Kopie und Original erlaubt. Man darf beispielsweise die CD-Kopie im Auto hören, während gleichzeitig ein anderes Familienmitglied das Original zu Hause anhört. Neben der Übertragung in ein bequemeres Format wird also tatsächlich die private Vervielfältigung an Stelle eines Mehrfachkaufs finanziert.
Wie viele PCGH-Leser nun wirklich den Kopierer anschmeißen, damit neben dem PC UND auf der Toilette gleichzeitig gelesen werden kann, ist dann Diskussionsgrundlage für die Aushandlung der genauen Abgabenhöhe. Man kann sich vorstellen, warum die Einigung einige Jahre gedauert hat 




efdev schrieb:


> Mein aktuelles Autoradio hat kein USB und frisst keine gebrannten CDs, hab ich jetzt was gewonnen außer keine Musik beim fahren?
> Scheiẞ Ford



Wenn ein Wechsel des Radios nicht möglich ist, solltest du verschiedene Rohlinge durchprobieren. Da quasi keine großen Marken mehr aktiv sind, kann ich keine konkreten Empfehlungen geben, aber als Besitzer einer zickigen HiFi-Anlage beobachte ich große Unterschiede. Circa 2/3 der in den letzten 10 Jahren gekauften Rohlinge waren nicht kompatibel, aber einige laufen problemlos auch nach Jahren noch.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Bei den Künstlern wird da kaum etwas ankommen. Das wird zu 90% in der Verwaltung verbraten.



Ich weiß nicht wie es für GEMA, Bild-Kunst und Co aussieht, aber zumindest die VG Wort gibt einen Overhead von akzeptablen 10-15 Prozent an. Und seit dem Gerichtsurteil im letzten Jahr geht das restliche Geld auch zu 100 Prozent an die Autoren und nicht mehr zur Hälfte an die Verlage. (Und das Rückwirkend . Auch wenn das bei den aktuellen Preisen in meinem Fall trotzdem nicht für eine neue Grafikkarte reicht.)


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*



hrIntelNvidia schrieb:


> Private Sicherungskopien durften mal (vor langer Zeit) *kostenlos* und legal erstellet werden.  Schade dass das Volk keine Lobby in den politischen Gremien hat...



Wann genau waren die Datenträger, die man ja braucht um Sicherungskopien zu erstellen, kostenlos? Nach meinem Kenntnisstand hat man schon immer dafür gezahlt. 

Aber du darfst mich mit (belastbaren) Quellen gerne eines besseren belehren.


----------



## shadie (14. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> So etwas wird im Berufsleben immer noch oft und gene genutzt, um Daten sicher von A nach B zu transportieren.
> Hat man keine sichere Leistung, wobei die Frage, was das überhaupt sein soll, gibt man Zulieferern, die im Haus
> zu einer Besprechung  sind, sämtliche relevanten Daten auf einer DVD. Der Speicherplatz reicht für technische
> Zeichnung, Stückliste und Lastenheft problemlos.
> ...



Heute gibt es meistens eher einen USB Stick als eine CD/DVD.

Und wirklich sicher ist das versenden einer CD/DVD ja auch nicht, kann die Post ja auch einsehen wenn der Briefträger richtig bock hat.

Große Dateidatenbanken kommen bei uns meistens per WEtransfer.
Das ist aber ja auch nix sicherheitsrelevantes.
Dafür aber extrem bequem.

BTT:

Unmöglich......das mit den HDD´s ein par Beiträge über mir war mir auch gar nicht bewusst.
Man soll echt für jeden Scheiß blechen weil andere Menschen den hals nicht voll bekommen,  es nervt einfach nur noch maßlos


----------



## Lexx (14. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*



sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Vielleicht bekommen wir dann ja in 10 Jahren eine Gebühr auf USB-Sticks und Festplatten?


Gibts in Österreich schon. 

Auch auf Drucker, Kopierer, Scanner, Faxgeräte,...
Mobiltelefone und Cams sollen bald folgen.


----------



## efdev (14. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Wenn ein Wechsel des Radios nicht möglich ist, solltest du verschiedene Rohlinge durchprobieren. Da quasi keine großen Marken mehr aktiv sind, kann ich keine konkreten Empfehlungen geben, aber als Besitzer einer zickigen HiFi-Anlage beobachte ich große Unterschiede. Circa 2/3 der in den letzten 10 Jahren gekauften Rohlinge waren nicht kompatibel, aber einige laufen problemlos auch nach Jahren noch.


Danke für den Tipp ich werde mich mal  bei Gelegenheit umschauen.
Denn die Mittelkonsole will ich ungern zerlegen nur wegen dem Radio


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*



efdev schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp ich werde mich mal  bei Gelegenheit umschauen.
> Denn die Mittelkonsole will ich ungern zerlegen nur wegen dem Radio



Neues Auto kaufen 

Gebrauchte Diesel bekommt man gerade billig


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Auch wenn das bei den aktuellen Preisen in meinem Fall trotzdem nicht für eine neue Grafikkarte reicht.)



Ein paar Artikel in einer Fachzeitschrift schreiben reicht eben nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Leg dir einen vernünftigen Haarschnitt zu, greif zur Gitarre und werde Musiker.


----------



## Zero-11 (14. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das gibt es längst, Festplatten z.B. haben je nach Größe und ob intern oder extern genutzt eine pauschale Abgabenhöhe von 5,- bis 17,-€
> Wenn das jetzt wieder unsere AfD-Fraktion _"ich bin gegen alles und vor allem Gebühren"_  liest, wird der nächste Shitstorm ähnlich wie bei
> pauschalen GEZ Gebühren beginnen. _"Aber ich nutze doch meine HDD gar nicht für Copywright Dinge"_ ...   (Popcorn holend...)
> 
> Pauschalabgabe – Wikipedia



Ach und weil es solch eine Abgabe gibt sollen wir wohl jetzt schön die GEZ-Zwangsabgabe ignorieren?


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*



Zero-11 schrieb:


> Ach und weil es solch eine Abgabe gibt sollen wir wohl jetzt schön die GEZ-Zwangsabgabe ignorieren?



Zumal der Unterschied ist, dass ich die CD/DVD Rohlinge schlicht nicht kaufen muss, wenn ich nicht will, die GEZ-Zwangsabgabe (bzw. Rundfunkbeitrag) immer zahlen muss.


----------



## Laggy.NET (14. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Nur bleibt das Handy während der Autofahrt aus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja klar, Dateien bleiben es weiterhin. Rein technisch wird sich erstmal nix ändern. Es ist nur so, dass der Nutzer immer weniger damit zu tun hat, weil das gesamte Dateimanagement von OS und Apps übernommen wird.

Früher hat man sich z.B. bei iTunes Filme oder MP3s gekauft. Dabei wurden die Dateien als solche tatsächlich für den User sichtbar in den gewünschten ordner geladen. Von da aus konnte man sie auf andere Geräte kopieren.

Was macht man heute? Man kauft z.B. nen Film oder ne MP3 bei Amazon und spielt dann nicht die heruntergeladene Datei ab, sondern der Inhalt wird direkt gestreamt. Man kopiert auch nicht die Datei auf ein anderes Gerät, sondern installiert auf dem anderen Grät die entsprechende App und streamt den Inhalt. Wenn das andere Gerät keine Apps laufen lassen kann (z.B. Autoradio), dann streamt man die Inhalte auf sein Smartphone und von dort direkt weiter per Bluetooth.

Auch wenn man Fotos schießt... Ich schieße keine Fotos, öffne mein Smartphone, nehm die SD Karte raus, steck sie in den PC und kopiere die Bilddateien, nein. Ich kopiere sie auch nicht per WLAN oder Bluetooth auf meinen PC. Nein. Ich schieße ein Foto, es landet vollautomatisch in der Cloud und ist direkt auf allen meinen Geräten in der Fotos App sichtbar. Mit der eigentlichen Datei kam ich nie in Berührung.

Wenn ich eine Sammlung an Fotos jemanden "geben" will, dann kopiere ich ihm nicht nen 2 GB Ordner und gebs ihm auf USB Stick, nein, ich klicke auf "Teilen" und das wars. Schon hat er zugriff.


Natürlich stellt sich hier immer die Frage nach Datenschutz usw. Nicht jeder möchte alle seine Daten, Dateien, Inhalte whatever ständig in der Cloud haben. Ich auch nicht. Aber ungeachtet dessen sieht so nunmal der Markt aus. Genau darauf wird hingearbeitet. Und meiner Meinung nach macht das schon einen sehr signifikaten Unterschied aus in der Art und Weise, wie wir mit unseren Daten jetzt und in Zukunft umgehen.

USB Sticks werden bald ein Relikt ähnlich der Diskette sein. Nicht undbedingt, weil man Dateien auch auf anderen Wegen übertragen könnte, sondern weil es immer irrelevanter wird, als Privat/Endnutzer überhaupt manuell einzelne Dateien von A nach B zu kopieren.


----------



## JTRch (14. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*



efdev schrieb:


> Mein aktuelles Autoradio hat kein USB und frisst keine gebrannten CDs, hab ich jetzt was gewonnen außer keine Musik beim fahren?
> Scheiẞ Ford



Mein Nissan Tiida hat auch kein USB, dafür weiss ich nun wo ich meine Original Musik CDs noch brauchen kann. Schlussendlich sind es eh immer dieselben CDs die drin liegen (Depeche Mode 101).


----------



## bynemesis (14. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*

lol, seit jahren kein laufwerk mehr dafür zuhause


----------



## DarkWing13 (15. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*



sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Das Ganze kommt etwas spät. Also meine 10er Packung CD-Rohlinge staubt seit Jahren fröhlich in der Schublade herum...
> 
> Vielleicht bekommen wir dann ja in 10 Jahren eine Gebühr auf USB-Sticks und externe Festplatten?



Meine 4 und 8GB DVD-Rohlinge verstauben auch seit 4 Jahren in ihrer Box...Habe sogar noch Original verpackte Bluray-RWs... 

Trotzdem wieder eine Frechheit, eine Gebühr auf Nutzung einer Sache zu erheben, von der keiner weiß, wie sie verwendet wird, und ob die Scheiben, SD-Karten, oder Sticks nicht für private Daten verwendet werden.

Ähnliche Abzocke wie bei der GEZ.
Schaue schon seit fast 10 Jahren kein TV mehr, aber da die Öffentlichen schnell mal ein paar "Mediatheken" ins Netz gestellt haben, die ich ebenfalls nicht nutze, aber einen I-Net-Anschluss habe, muss ich trotzdem GEZ zahlen...einfach nur Wegelagerei...

mfg


----------



## DarkWing13 (15. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*



Medcha schrieb:


> Ich finde es immer wieder süß, wenn Leute mit "pauschalen" Dingen nicht klarkommen. Es geht gar nicht anders in einer Gesellschaft. Das muss doch jedem klar sein. Entweder wir haben eine Solidargemeinschaft oder nicht. Wenn nicht, dann bedeutet das jeder gegen jeden, und das will bestimmt niemand. Der eine "verkackt", der andere hilft. Da jeder mal in irgendeiner Form mal ins Klo greift, bewusst oder unbewusst, ist das schon das beste System. Alles andere ist nicht zu Ende gedacht.



Wir haben keine echte "Solidargemeinschaft", dass will man uns nur immer weismachen.
Die Solidarität endet spätestens dann, wenn es um das eigene Geld und Einnahmen geht, vor allem bei wirtschaftlichen Belangen.
Oder glaubt ihr im Ernst, dass die die Musikindustrie und die Wirtschaft. irgendein anderes Interesse hat, als ihre Gewinnmarge?
Deren Umsätze und Gewinne sind seit Jahren rückläufig, also müssen andere "Quellen" angezapft werden... 

mfg


----------



## Lexx (15. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*



Laggy.NET schrieb:


> USB Sticks werden bald ein Relikt ähnlich der Diskette sein. Nicht undbedingt, weil man Dateien auch auf anderen Wegen übertragen könnte, sondern weil es immer irrelevanter wird, als Privat/Endnutzer überhaupt manuell einzelne Dateien von A nach B zu kopieren.


Ich verteile so meine Film- und Serienkopien.

Und ohne diese Sticks würde einiges in unserer Heftproduktion nicht so flüssig laufen.


----------



## FX9590 (15. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*

Gibt es eigentlich auch solche Gebühren auf Kugelschreiber und Bleistifte? Damit kann man schließlich auch problemlos urheberrechtlich geschützte Texte kopieren. Man stelle sich vor, jemand würde einen aktuellen Bestseller Roman handschriftlich 100fach kopieren. Was für ein Verlust für den betreffenden Verleger. Ich fordere daher mind. 5 Cent pro Kugelschreiber für die völlig verarmten Rechteinhaber.


----------



## Xargon1989 (15. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*

Ich nutze meine 3 x 64GB "Kingston Datatraveler Ultimate 3.0 G3" regelmäßig für meine Familie und Co schon knapp 7 Jahren.

CD und DVD sind doch für PC so dermaßen ausgestorben...

Genutzt habe ich das Relikt das letze mal bei der Abschluss-Präsentation in der Ausbildung. (Kopie der Präsentation auf einer CD)

Gebrannt habe ich die letze ca 2008... und es war nicht Musik...

Die Gebühr ist doch einfach nur Grütze hoch 10 um noch den letzen "Cent" aus der Ente zu ziehen.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (16. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*



slasher schrieb:


> Die Bürokratiemühlen mahlen langsam, das ist ja bekannt. Wenn die Mehl mahlen müssten wären schon alle verhungert.
> 
> Zum einen brennt fast niemand mehr etwas auf CD/DVD dafür werden in den meisten Fällen USB Sticks oder Speicherkarten genutzt.
> Selbst mein Auto hat kein CD Laufwerk mehr sondern nutzt USB und Karte. Und die Autoindustrie ist diesbezüglich auch nicht die schnellsten.



USB-Sticks? Sind das diese Dinger, die am PC immer so komische Fehlermeldungen ausgeben, dass sie repariert werden müssen?  Nutze ich schon lange nicht mehr. Zum Datenaustausch in der Uni gibt's ne Dropbox Cloud.
SD-Karten hab ich in den letzten fünf Jahren exakt zwei gekauft: Eine fürs Handy und eine für die Fotokamera.
Und mein Autoradio hat weder DVD noch USB noch SD, sondern streamt über Bluetooth die Musik vom Smartphone.


----------



## Threshold (16. März 2018)

*AW: Privatkopie: Gebühr auf CD- und DVD-Rohlinge beschlossen*



Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> USB-Sticks? Sind das diese Dinger, die am PC immer so komische Fehlermeldungen ausgeben, dass sie repariert werden müssen?



Du musst halt nicht immer die billigen Werbegeschenke nutzen.


----------

